# LaSal success



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a great hunt on the LaSals. Took this bear Sat. on Pine Ridge. Probably a little over 200 lbs. Not huge but a really nice rug. Check the pics out. Guess which tree the bear is in? That's not a tree in some brush. Most of the trees are 30-40 footers and the one the bear is in is over 100 feet tall. The bear is half way up the tree. When grandson shot him he wedged in the tree and we could not get him down. Debated about going to Moab for ropes and/or tree spikes when grandson found a way (life threatening!) to climb from the top of a nearby tree into the big tree to dislodge the beast. Second pic is grandson and wife-to-be with the bear.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go! Just curious, what method did you use to get on the bear? Hopefully I will get a chance some day to give it a go.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

That is really nice! That bear is perfect! Great job!


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Middlefork- Used hounds to tree the bear. Hard for the hounds to stay on the bear with the heavy wind that day. They lost the trail a couple of times but finally treed him. Fun hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the story and the photos.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats....glad everything worked out for you guys!


----------

